# Pre cooking ribs in the oven



## nickelmoon (Aug 15, 2010)

At the risk of being handled 3-2-1 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I am interested to find out if anyone has ever oven cooked their ribs before smoking. Slow in the oven about 200 degrees for about 3-4 hours, covered, with a bottle of beer for company. Then held until cool, then smoked for another 3 or so.


----------



## rw willy (Aug 15, 2010)

not personnally, but.  I think the rack I bought last night at the Belair BBQ Bash from a commercial big name smoker were cooked that way and they S*CKED.

But if you are going to fire up the smoker for the "last" 3 hrs why not fire it up for the starting 3 hrs?

Hope yours turn out better.


----------



## bacardi (Aug 15, 2010)

I've tried it before, I did not like the results they hardly retained any smoke.  The ribs will only absorb smoke until a certain temp.  Smoke them for three hours first so they can absorb the smoke then finish in the oven.  I have actually smoked several racks of ribs for 3 hours, foiled and put them in the fridge for a few days.  Then put them in the oven for three hours foiled and one hour unfoiled.  Wasn't as good IMO as 3-2-1, but they were pretty good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm with RW on this one and if you are going to start the smoker just do it 3 hours earlier and smoke the ribs the way that they are supposed to be cooked. Now in the oven that's almost blaspheme around here. We smoke things here not start in the oven heck I have an idea BOIL THEM and then you to can be part of the non-smoking club


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 15, 2010)

I start and end em in the Smoker.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 15, 2010)

If you absolutely have to it is better to start them in the smoker than finish them in the oven, instead of the other way around. If you do the oven first then the smoker you wont get very much smoke flavor at all.


----------



## deannc (Aug 15, 2010)

As others have said, do at least the first 3 hours in the smoker.  When you get to the 2 hour foil time, wrap in foil and put in the oven at 225*, the ribs in the foil won't care at that point where the heat is coming from.  I'm confused why you'd not just want to use the smoker the entire time since you mention doing the last hours in the smoker?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> As others have said, do at least the first 3 hours in the smoker.  When you get to the 2 hour foil time, wrap in foil and put in the oven at 225*, the ribs in the foil won't care at that point where the heat is coming from.  I'm confused why you'd not just want to use the smoker the entire time since you mention doing the last hours in the smoker?


I agree - can you share your goal of starting in the oven so we can get a better insight into your thought process - once that "crust" forms from heat on the ribs they will stop absorbing smoke


----------



## flash (Aug 15, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> If you absolutely have to it is better to start them in the smoker than finish them in the oven, instead of the other way around. If you do the oven first then the smoker you wont get very much smoke flavor at all.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh,man Nicklemoon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Why in the world would you want to ruin a good rack of ribs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They haven't done you any harm,why GOOF them up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You're gonna have them in the (Lord forgive him)oven for 3 hrs. then the smoker for 3hrs.;so why not just do it all in the smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You will be missing all that love in the oven;and being Summer,it is just more fun
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Get a meat-thermometer from the grocery store(about$3),and use it in the smoker to keep your heat to 250*F(a small hole at grill height does perfect to push the therm. through
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you won't have to turn them,just place bone side down. Put them in on the grate for 3hrs.,then wrap in foil(tightly with a touch of liquid-Beer,Tea,Cola---) for 2hrs. then open te foil anr let them go for one more hour.Any other way is a "SIN"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL

   If you have to use a charcoal,at least get a good one,Kingsford Competition or such;hopefully you will go all wood-it too will light in the charcoal chimmney.

   Good luck and,


----------



## deannc (Aug 15, 2010)

oldschoolbbq said:


> .Any other way is a "SIN"


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2010)

Ovens are for heating the house! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I only use mine to boil water for the water pan in my smoker, seriously. I have a electric skillet, I use that to fry buckboard bacon, canadian bacon and bacon that I cured and smoked. I just might be a smoking junkie.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 15, 2010)

> I just might be a smoking junkie.


 You might want to talk to someone about your Addiction HeeHee......


----------



## eman (Aug 15, 2010)

raptor700 said:


> Â
> 
> You might want to talk to someone about your Addiction HeeHee......


We are all here if ya need to talk. There is no 12 step for quitting as no one has ever quit!


----------



## meateater (Aug 15, 2010)

raptor700 said:


> Â
> 
> You might want to talk to someone about your Addiction HeeHee......


I seen a building or something on fire today and raced towards it. The smoke was black and all I could think of of was TBS and how I could help. Yup I have it bad!


----------



## deannc (Aug 15, 2010)

raptor700 said:


> Â
> 
> You might want to talk to someone about your Addiction HeeHee......


Good evening, I'm Dean...I have a smokin' problem!  I get up at 5 a.m. on my day off just to fight through the stalls and end up eating late at night because, I'm a smoker!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 15, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Good evening, I'm Dean...I have a smokin' problem!  I get up at 5 a.m. on my day off just to fight through the stalls and end up eating late at night because, I'm a smoker!


Hi, my name is Greg, and I have the smoking addiction too. I get up at 3AM and shovel snow in the winter just so I can have smoked meat for supper. But you know what, I don't think I have a problem.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 15, 2010)

Any Man who will brave the elements to produce some of the best BBQ in the "world" Has a problem alright, It's called a PASSION not an Addiction!! But what do I know I'm also in therapy


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 17, 2010)

Well it seems you've had your question answered.  However,and with all due respect to my fellow smoking brethern, I would like to say that it's my opinion that meat continues to take on smoke flavor thoughout the entire smoke process.  To be clear, the meat will stop to create a smoke ring at certain temps, but the smoke itself will contine to influence the flavor of the meat.

On that note, I'm out.  Just try to start in the smoker and finish in the smoker.


----------



## Lessa (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi! Just joined. Found this when I was looking for the very same info! I live in an apartment and I have a vertical gas smoker and try not to fill the other units with smoke. LOL. I am going to try the smoke 1st and oven finish and see how it goes. I have a hard time keeping my smoker at the temp I want without constantly messin with the dial.


----------

